# Querverweise in den Java Docs



## Kirby.exe (25. Nov 2020)

Unser Prof möchte gerne, dass wir folgendes tuen:

Beantworten Sie die Fragen zur Java Language Specification für Java SE 11 (https://docs.oracle.com/javase/specs/)
- Wie viele Querverweise in andere Kapitel gibt es im Kapitel 10 (Arrays)?
- Wie viele Querverweise auf andere Abschnitte gibt es in der gesamten Sprachdokumentation?

Was genau darf man unter Querverweisen verstehen? xD Soll das einfach bedeuten, dass die Nennung von Interface ein Querverweis ist? Da muss es doch einen Trick geben oder will der Prof ernsthaft, dass ich 772 Seiten Docs durchlese...xD


----------



## VfL_Freak (25. Nov 2020)

Selbst Wikipedia liegfert doch eine ganz passable Erklärung:




__





						Querverweis – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## fhoffmann (25. Nov 2020)

Kirby_Sike hat gesagt.:


> oder will der Prof ernsthaft, dass ich 772 Seiten Docs durchlese...


Du könntest ja ein Programm schreiben, das alle html-Dokumente nach "<a href=" durchsucht.


----------



## mihe7 (25. Nov 2020)

Das kann man flugs im Browser machen. Das Ergebnis verrate ich aber nicht


----------

